# Mr. T's  "Smoked Oysters" from Go to Show



## mr t 59874 (Oct 10, 2013)

* Mr. T's Smoked Oysters*

*Ingredients:*

24 oysters

Cure: 

100g or ½ cup Morton Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 quart water

3 oz. alder chunk

*Salinity* = 38 %

*pH* = 8.0

*Preparation :*

Blanch in boiling water until ends curl, 2 - 3  minutes.

Rinse under cold water to stop cooking.

Cut into small pieces if using large oysters.

Place into cure for 1 hour, refrigerate.

Rinse  lightly under warm water, pat dry.

Place  on rack and air dry for 1 hour.

Place on racks according to size.

Hot smoke at 225° for 50 - 70 minutes until almost dry checking frequently.  Do not overcook or they will be chewy.

*Note : *

Smoker =  Cookshack Amerique, alder smoke, medium density.

If you plan to can your oysters, prepare as above, but rather than hot smoking, cold smoke for 45 minutes then can using proper canning instructions.

The following are the oysters canned.

Oysters - Brined - Cold Smoked - Canned - From Go to Show w/Q View

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds good, but where's the photos!!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 10, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds good, but where's the photos!!!!


ds, I was responding to a PM recipe request and decided to start a thread while answering, but just for you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oysters - Brined - Cold Smoked - Canned - From Go to Show w/Q View

Tom


----------



## heathdyer (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool that's for the post.  I will give it a try.  Oyster season opens in a few days.  I think sister lake opens this or next weekend.  We still need a cold front to get them good and salty.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 12, 2013)

That looked so terrific! I love raw oysters and raw clams even more, but those smoked ones of yours looked absolutely amazing!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Leah, there were a few that didn't make it to the canner, if you know what I mean.

Tom


----------

